# "Rehn says IMF/EU deal can't be renegotiated"



## tiger (29 Nov 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1129/imf2-business.html
however the first line of the article then goes:


> The EU Commissioner for Economic Affairs says it would not be advisable for any new government in Ireland to attempt to renegotiate the IMF/EU deal.


Which is actually a very different statement.
Sloppy reporting by RTE or something else afoot?


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Nov 2010)

I'm still waiting for the Youtube Hitler parody.


----------



## dahamsta (29 Nov 2010)

Can anyone answer this very simple question: a few weeks ago we were told, repeatedly, that we don't have to go back to the bond market until March. If that's the case, why are we rushing into a contract now? Has that much changed?


----------



## tiger (29 Nov 2010)

Headline changed to now read:
"
*Don't re-open key parts of deal - Rehn*

"


----------



## Bob_tg (29 Nov 2010)

dahamsta said:


> Can anyone answer this very simple question: a few weeks ago we were told, repeatedly, that we don't have to go back to the bond market until March. If that's the case, why are we rushing into a contract now? Has that much changed?


 
Because it's now about saving the rotting euro.


----------



## shnaek (29 Nov 2010)

dahamsta said:


> Can anyone answer this very simple question: a few weeks ago we were told, repeatedly, that we don't have to go back to the bond market until March. If that's the case, why are we rushing into a contract now? Has that much changed?



Leaving it until March would have been economic suicide. We would have run out of money, no one would lend us money at rates we could afford, so anyone employed by the government or in receipt of welfare wouldn't have been paid. A country can't afford to let these things go until the last minute.


----------



## dahamsta (29 Nov 2010)

And we can afford for a dying government - on that _knows_ it's dying, and _knows_ it won't have to deal with the fallout - to sign away our future?


----------



## shnaek (30 Nov 2010)

dahamsta said:


> And we can afford for a dying government - on that _knows_ it's dying, and _knows_ it won't have to deal with the fallout - to sign away our future?



Our future was signed away five years ago when we failed to properly manage our economy. Our choices are quite limited at this stage of the game - we got bad, or really bad - it's just trying to decide which is which!


----------



## dahamsta (30 Nov 2010)

You think this is the _better _option?


----------



## Yorrick (30 Nov 2010)

Ollie Rehn had a hen
he hid it in the clover
the hen died and Ollie cried
and now the partys over


----------



## shnaek (30 Nov 2010)

dahamsta said:


> You think this is the _better _option?



What is your alternative?


----------

